# Posting Videos



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Vimeo takes the cake...hands down.


----------



## Caroga Bee (Jun 1, 2007)

*video*

I agree ,you tube not as good


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

this looks pretty neat
slow motion bees

http://www.vimeo.com/658903

Dave


----------



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

drobbins said:


> this looks pretty neat
> slow motion bees
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/658903
> ...


Says video is locked even after joining and logging in. Any ideas?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

it should work now
didn't know I had to unlock it

Dave


----------



## deantn (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks got it.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

neat little trick
I posted this on youtube a while back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncG05Ls7TYY

compare it to this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncG05Ls7TYY&fmt=6

you add &fmt=6 to the end of the url and it goes into a better resolution mode
it is experimental and doesn't work on all videos, apparently they haven't converted them all yet (they have a few) but it does work on that one

Dave


----------



## mnevsehir (May 21, 2007)

Bunch dance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2HgmqHLTZE


----------

